# i don't stand for liars.



## gossamer. (May 5, 2006)

a blanket of thin ice
covers the utmost important part
of this covnersation.
as your eyes glaze over,
the ice melts
to tears in my eyes.
keep walking,
keep cracking,
keep talking.

because all you're doing is lying on thin ice.
&&&&& i don't stand for liars.

so stand up yourself,
&& walk away.
&&&& drink all your lies,
on your way out.​


----------



## Thor the Mighty (May 5, 2006)

nice!


----------

